# Marco polo



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Marco polo docks in Southampton. She's a Big ship!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-20645300


----------



## kevin morgan (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting read there, thanks.




billyboy said:


> Marco polo docks in Southampton. She's a Big ship!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-20645300


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

She is due to leave Southampton at 1430 today. Not sure if I will be able to get down to see her, but she should be quite a sight in Southampton Water and the Solent before it gets dark.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

it is bringing into this country all the goods that used to be produced here , no small wonder we are in this state.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Noticed it is registered in London or are my eyes decieving me, if so is she crewed by British seafarers,not that I would want to sail in her,wouldnt have a clue what to do,no derriks, jumbos,etc and bugger checking all those container lashings every day ,drive you nuts.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

She's got an 11m draught in Southampton, I wonder what her max is. I assume she's heading East from here, so I imagine she won't be anywhere near her marks.
PS Her draught on arrival was 16m.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

tom roberts said:


> Noticed it is registered in London or are my eyes decieving me, if so is she crewed by British seafarers,not that I would want to sail in her,wouldnt have a clue what to do,no derriks, jumbos,etc and bugger checking all those container lashings every day ,drive you nuts.



No brits.


----------

